# Programming the Directv remote to my HR21-200 HDDVR receiver



## Jacob2693 (Dec 12, 2008)

While programming all my equipment on the Directv remote that came with my newly installed HD DVR HR21-200, I made the mistake of using the 981 code that supposedly resets the remote to its factory settings.

After this, I am not able to get the remote programmed to the HDDVR receiver anymore. I tried all codes that Directv displays on its website and spent considerable time on the phone with tech support. Nothing seems to work. I am able to program the remote for my Samsung TV, my Panasonic DVD recorder and my Yamaha receiver, but the Directv receiver is not responding, no matter what I try. 

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Jacob


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Thats pobably cause you have the receiver set to RF mode, try the following:

1. directv device
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1

4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the Reciver ID #(RID), found on a stcker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## Jacob2693 (Dec 12, 2008)

That's it!! Fantastic. Thanks a million.

One more question. The volume control on my remote only appears to work "one click at a time". I can not turn the volume up or down fast by holding down the volume button. Is there a way to fix that?

Jacob.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If you have a samsung tv, try codes 10702 or 10812.


----------



## Jacob2693 (Dec 12, 2008)

Spot on. Thanks again.


----------

